# How would the world most likely end?



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm only 16 years old and do not know much. But I'm planning on building a secret survivor camp in the woods one day. If its going to most likely be some flood (Because I live in louisiana) then, would I have to move somewhere in the middle of the US? Or If it's going to be a Nuke, I'm no were near any important places that need to be nuked. And Society failure, Well, I'd love for that to happen.


----------



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

Does no one forum on this site? :\


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You're never too young to start to make plans. More-power-to-ya!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

At 16 years of ago you need to focus on learning and practicing a variety of survival skills. If you do not have a strong base of knowledge and ability then it doesn't matter how the world ends because you won't survive it. Start with learning how to start a camp fire in the rain, making a fast and sturdy shelter, how to hunt and use every portion of the game, advanced first aid, etc., etc.


----------



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes I know.


----------



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

No answers?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

The sun will super nova and will turn it into a charred hunk of molten rock. Best defense would be a deep hole of SPF-9000000000


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> At 16 years of ago you need to focus on learning and practicing a variety of survival skills. If you do not have a strong base of knowledge and ability then it doesn't matter how the world ends because you won't survive it. Start with learning how to start a camp fire in the rain, making a fast and sturdy shelter, how to hunt and use every portion of the game, advanced first aid, etc., etc.


Hi-five!
100% agree with sentry.
Teach yourself to survive first.

Here's a simple list of things to learn:

Start a fire in the rain (critical skill)
Build a shelter from wild materials
Learn to set up and check snares
Building a fish trap or fishing spear
Cleaning/butchering wild game/fish
Learn 3 ways to get safe water
(Boiling/filtering/solar still)
First aid skills/natural remedies
Get a book on edible plants
Use a compass/read a map(GPS may go down)

Once you can take care of yourself, then you can make a plan for more long term survival. List everything that could effect you and what you plan to do should that happen.

But you gotta learn to take care of #1 first...yourself.


----------



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks ghost


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

You do not want society to collapse, it is a possibility but to wish for it is not wise.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Kryptons said:


> How would the world most likely end?


The BORG.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Hi-five!
> 100% agree with sentry.
> Teach yourself to survive first.
> 
> ...


But seriously, the above is good advice. Another thing to consider would be The Boy Scouts. Lots of skills to be learned there.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Does no one forum on this site? :\


I forum all the time. Just the other day I was foruming.


----------



## RogueWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> But seriously, the above is good advice. Another thing to consider would be The Boy Scouts. Lots of skills to be learned there.


Yeah, and don't forget to watch Bear Grylls. Lol.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I forum all the time. Just the other day I was foruming.


I concur. Sentry forums with the best of 'em.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

The world will end when Christ comes in Glory, until then you need to worry about TEOTWAWKI, which isn't the end of the world but a SHTF that shifts our entire paradigm of life. A flood is a shtf, but most won't change the world. Personally if I was a betting man I would put my money one Economic Collapse or Bio-warfare/plague.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A 16yr old worried about something besides drinking and getting laid? The world must be ending as we speak!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> I concur. Sentry forums with the best of 'em.


I forum every day and twice on Sundays !


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The world has been around for 6 billion years, or 6 thousand according to some death cults. It's unlikely to end a any given moment. Of course it's ended countless times, least from the dead's perspective. 

How to avoid joining the latter group is what matters. 

First stop and assess what do you think is likely? What has history has shown you to be likely in your area? Prep for the likely and cros prep as much as you can. 

That said you can not be prepared for everything. My suggestions are:

Know your likely disasters and prepare for them (hurricanes, tornadoes, blizzards, riots, etc)

Know your environment. Know what can keep you alive and what is the enemy. If you have to run for it and find yourself in outside for an extended time knowing what plants to much could save your life, and not knowing could kill you in so many ways.

Next up is have a skill, or have the widest skill set you can imagine. I'd say a fusion of both is better. Just consider if you need a doctor he's invaluable. If you don't, not so much. But a nurse with mechanic skills, a decent shot, and who knows how to handle himself would be valuable almost every day. It's a classic conundrum, master of a skill or a jack of all trades. 

Lastly be adaptable. I don't care what anyone says the ability to adapt is paramount. The ability to look at something and see multiple uses is the single most important thing to survival. A close second is a good sense of risk/reward.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

I am of the crowd that finds apocalyptic possibilities remote but not impossible. If you study history, and the catastrophic probabilities available to you, then your best chance of success is going to be some form of despotism or economic collapse due to central banks or totalitarian intervention. I recommend that you don't want either, as both require family loss and some impact to your emotional equilibrium.
If I wanted societal calamity, then I would probably root for economic collapse over despotism, as despots can get pretty nasty with the violence factor leaving a young man with few options. Starving zombies from economic collapse however, are more predictable than terrorizing dictators with tanks. Plus starving zombies move slow in swamp lands, so the gators will get most of them, leaving one, such as yourself with the perfect amount to deal with in order to hone your survival skills. Of course I mean trading with them. Violence is bad bad bad.
If you do decide to wish for the dictator route, then you should sharpen your skills with the fundamentals on individual economic independence, and spread them like a virus with the oppressed, as that will unify a resistance. Liberty grows quickly with pissed off people that have been robbed and have no food..
I hope you dont get your wish though, as I live in your country and dont want it to end with zombies or tanks anytime soon.
I am however prepping in case your hoped for calamity should happen. Thus, when the dollar probably fails, due to Keynesian plunder, I will be intrinsically invested, ready to prosper instead of finding out that all I have worked for ended up going to the snakes.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

@ Kryptons
Financial system failure tops my list, the way the central banks (genaric name) keep throwing "cash" at faultering economies is like putting more load on an overloaded truck. Many people like to use historical crash records to say that the next one won't be catastrophic, but historicaly 95% of the population didn't live in cities and have "busy" jobs, they either grew food or built things.
Learn skills and practice them.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with this guy^


----------



## Amadeaus (Oct 24, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> The world has been around for 6 billion years, or 6 thousand according to some death cults. It's unlikely to end a any given moment. Of course it's ended countless times, least from the dead's perspective.
> 
> How to avoid joining the latter group is what matters.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by death cults? I happen to agree with Padre on whow the world will end. I would fall among those who belive the earth is about 6000 years old. Other than that I agree with your post


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

God will destroy the world when he gets a belly full of us !


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Kryptons, you do live pretty close to Barksdale AFB, which is a SAC base, Strategic Air Command, and it is a nuke target. I know you see the news about the six million pounds of powder stored outside in cardboard boxes outside of Camp Minden. I live pretty close to you. I get some of my building materials from West Monroe. I have had a few meals at that fish place that hangs over the Ouachita river, can't remember the name. What is that, Wood Street, or in that area?

I think we will have a solar flare. Maybe a coronal mass ejection that will mess up crops in the grain belts around the planet. NASA was shut down for a reason. Being in a financially bad position and losing a crop on top of that will cause plenty of problems. We grow a lot of food here. Those problems will only be the beginning and no one can tell where it will go as it spirals out of control. I imagine that bad decisions will compound on each other and make things worse.

There are just too many going underground. Too many important people going together and making a safety place to ride out the storm. I could get Biblical but don't have the time.


----------

